# 1936 Schwinn BA97 Lincoln badged Chicago Cycle Supply



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 12, 2021)

Just got this in cleaned up just enough to make it a rider-added some parts-took for a ride(seat the bearings and make adjustments).


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 12, 2021)

That's sweet!!!!


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice bike!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 12, 2021)

A 36' with full fenders.....now that's a rare sight!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 13, 2021)

1936 Schwinn is the 56 Chevy of bicycles. The same space in my brain. A classic find.


----------

